# Tire pressure for Nanco 4.80-12 trailer tires



## Deadmeat (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone out there give me the proper tire pressure for a Nanco 4.80-12 trailer tire? For the life of me I can't find an answer. I'm not looking for the maximum pressure that's on the side of the tire. Some sites say to weigh the trailer loaded on each tire, some say it depends on the weight they're supporting, some say just make sure the tire edges touch the ground... the list goes on and one. I need to check the inflation but can't find out what the proper tire pressure should be.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2010)

If it's a load range "B" tire 60psi could be right.


----------

